# New pics of my tank



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

as some of u know i did i switched from gravel to sand , here are more pics, i picked up some plants and about 20 ghost shrimp, i plan on getting more plants and a power head next, Comments are welcomed,

enjoy

























look at the normal rbp and the super red on the right..










Peter


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

great... healthy looking fish.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

great shoal, tank looks good.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

What would you rate this compared to your gravel setup? So many people are going to sand these days just wanted to know what you think of the change.

looks good btw, healthy fish.


----------



## Ricaracing (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice setup on your tank and nice P's too!
Congratulations


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

well for looks i say iam happy 10/10 from what i had before, gravel could look nice, but sand gives it the more natural look, sand it also messy it will get everywhere, i see sand particalson my plants, it sticks to food , u see the mess metter on sand then on gravel, dosnt bother me but if ur a clean freak its somthinng i would consider, i will be doing my first water change tmdw and vac so ill tell you how it gose,

Thanks, I still have plans on more, but iam worry it might get too crowrd , but i planning on getting 1 small drift wood and more plants, and a power head, , i really like a natural look..

Glad you guys like it

Peter


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

looks awesome peter







my reds look happy in there


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

The setup does look beautiful...very natural looking...Great job.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

great fish...great tank!! congrats!!


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

your reds are looking very good, i only have one red and am getting more, hopefully mine will look like yours someday!


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Looks great man.

Nice job!


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

blazednosfertu , where u live i belive pirnah gu dan still has some for sale, great prices.

Dan i love ur fish and i know i have a breeding pair but i think they need more room, like they have tryed but it ending ugly one of the females got beaten upp pretty bad i had to separate them for a bit, after that they stoped, if i can get a 70 gallon ill trying making them breed,..

Thanks guys iam really looking forward on getting a bigger tank in the future possibly a 280 gallon with pygos and other fish , ill try adding other stuff in there too just becuase its going to be a big tank...

Iam glad you u like it, ill keep you up dated

Peter


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

tnpeter said:


> blazednosfertu , where u live i belive pirnah gu dan still has some for sale, great prices.
> 
> Dan i love ur fish and i know i have a breeding pair but i think they need more room, like they have tryed but it ending ugly one of the females got beaten upp pretty bad i had to separate them for a bit, after that they stoped, if i can get a 70 gallon ill trying making them breed,..
> 
> ...


super nice man


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice tank. You can sure see the difference in the supers and the reds


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Good stuff, mate








I love the color on your Reds - it doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

lovely , clean tank mate top stuff!

ian


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

Great job on that tank!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I really dig the natural look, and your reds have outstanding color.


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

wow, never thought it looks that good, well i mean its my tank thats why, i think ur the person that judges ur stuff the hardest, hard to see it thought other people,

Glad you like it,

I cant wait to get my pay check i was at at big als and they had some really nice looking drift wood, i just hope no one buys it before i get a chance to,

Peter


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

natural is the only whay to go.


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks real nice how much sand did you have to put inthe 100g


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

well i bought 120 but after washing it turned out more like 80 lb, it too little for my likings, i would like another 40 lb in there, so i think iam going to buy another 60 lb bag and wash it and put it in there..

Peter


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

awesome setup/ fish


----------

